# Good power supplies?



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.radios4you.com/powersupplies.html

Are these good and what is the diff on the first 3 on the bottom row? One says switched, one says linear and one says true linear. You can click on the pics for the specs and prices.

Also found astrons pretty cheap at this link 

http://www.tessco.com/products/displayProducts.do?groupId=080&subgroupId=70 

Number 1 and number 5 looks like the right ones everybody sells for HO

Thanx
Ronnie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

I looking at the Tek 20amp pretty serious, it is the linear one for $269.95 and should work fine for my 4 lane I'm getting ready to build.

Thanx, 
Ronnie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I put in my order today for the $125 one that Alan Galinko sells,,,,,,,

Now if I had gone all the way,and ordered one of these fancier ones like you guys are talking about,what would be the difference,and would it be a huge one??????


Mike(Ice9)


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Man you missed it........

I had Lab Grade Industrial power supplies for sale this last month on here and SCI for nothing compared to what the retail price was for these units.

I had Hewlet Packard, Lambda, TCR, Sorenson and Kepco units for sale for 400 bucks each some of which cost over $10,000 new.

They will work for all slots since the amperage and voltage is fully adjustable and the regulation and tanking cicuitry of the units is beyond compare to the consumer supplies. Astrons flat out suck compared to these and this is speaking from 40 years ham radio experience.

I was really disappointed that only a few slotters even got any considering that is why I bought them to begin with. A government contractor bought most of them.

I may be getting more in the future, but I am sure they won't last long either.

See the for sale section at either site for details if you want the worlds greatest slotcar power supply period. Contact me to reserve one if you are interested.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

BTW, those POS's you are looking at there are made in China with very questionable assembly ethics and by far the cheapest components available that will not fail before they are sold. A dead giveaway should be the fact that they are using LED readouts, in the 21st century. You won't see LED displays on ANY U.S. made lab equipment unless it is 1970's vintage.

The ones I get from time to time are made with AVIONICS grade circuitry and are all MADE IN THE U.S.A. with the highest ISO certification (International Organization for Standardization) available. Basically one power supply for life type of thing.

I have worked for a Chinese amp manufacturer before and all of his stuff flat out sucked no matter what he did to try and fix the problems. No joy on chinese made electronics at this point in history....they just don't do it right yet.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*surge*

I have yet to find a power supply for the upper end
HO cars that won't give at least a .2 volt spike when
a car comes off the track.This spike sends the solid state
bypolar transistorized hand controls into a current increase
car crashing mode that then escalates to the other cars.4
unlimiteds on my track will peg a 50 amp meter on batteries
at the take off start of a race.Even the high priced one at the
nationals made our cars run hotter.With battery tenders I get
about 7 years out of a set of batteries.And yes Dave,your
track power does feel a little spongy. :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*power*

What,ME whine?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I have a friend who uses golf cart batteries (18V) to run his track. A trickle charger is used when the batteries wane (which hardly happens). The cool thing about the batteries is that they supply all the amps needed to run whatever you want. I hope to vist soon so I can run on his nice track......a 4-lane Bucktrack Scorpion.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*power*

Three golf cart batteries work very well.They are deep
cycle and have a lot of Cadium in the plates.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

For years I had my house wired for 12 volts off of several car batteries to run all the HAM or VHF UHF transmitters and linears....it was by far cleaner and more stable current if the batteries were kept up. The batteries were huge filters as well.

The problem is the acid fumes in your house or garage. They corode stuff and can cause respritory illness.

I have 0-36 volt 0-90 amp supplies that I use for the slot cars. I have a 1000 watt Kepco full rack ATE, a Lambda full rack TCR, and a HP that are keepers. 

I got tired of home made supplies and multiple wall warts.

By the way I may have 5-7 more SORENSON 0-20 volt 0-50 amp full rack mount sized analog supplies coming next week if anyone is interested. These units are made by RATHEON and cost about 3-5 grand new.

I will sell a few for about the same price as that Chinese junk on that web page :thumbsup: :wave:  

PM me if interested 

and by the way TOOLMAN, I am in Missouri too !


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Where at? I'm in Warsaw, right where truman lake meets lake of the ozarks on 65 hwy

Ronnie


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I am in St. Louis.....


----------

